# New to Class A Diesel pusher, looking for buying advise



## jwardjr (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking to purchase a used class A RV and I want some advise. I want a good reliable unit. I would prefer a Cat engine. I have looked at a Fleetwood a Winnebago and a Country Coach. I know the Country Coach is really good but, I would have to go with an older one or higher miles to keep within my budget.

What are your thoughts? I thin the Fleetwood units are priced better but, are they any good? Are they a good solid Company?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Triple E (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: New to Class A Diesel pusher, looking for buying advise

Hello John and welcome to the site.  You first need to find one that is going to fit your needs.  Allegro and Triple E are very good units IMO but it all depends on what you are looking for.  CAT is a good choice and so is Counry Coach.  CC is in BR but I believe they have plans starting back up in January 2011.  Fleetwood also has some nice units.  I do not care for the Winnebago or the Coachman but that is just me.


Lets know more about your plans then we will be able to help you out more.     :approve:


----------



## ldabel (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: New to Class A Diesel pusher, looking for buying advise

John, welcome to the site.  I am not a professional but I am on my second diesel pusher.  I had a Coachmen Cross Country and now have a 2006 Holiday Rambler Ambassador.  The roadmaster chassis on this coach gives a much better and smoother ride.  The 330 HP Cummins gets the job done with a toad and I am more than impressed with the quality.  So, IMO I hope this helps, also I do not work for any of these people.  I also received a lot of help with a dealer in Florida called "Lazy Days".  They were very helpful in making my decision.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: New to Class A Diesel pusher, looking for buying advise

Hi John, I have a Fleetwood 36' MH I really do love it. IT is not a diesel as that was not what I wanted at that time. I like the gas due to the fact I can change the oil, filter and a lot of other stuff. I tow a Saturn with it and I never know it back there unless I am looking in the mirrors. Now if I was to get a diesel  the Cummins is what I would get. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## 04Pusher (Jan 18, 2011)

RE: New to Class A Diesel pusher, looking for buying advise

Hi John, welcome aboard!

We have had two NEW Winnebago products and LOVED them both.
2002 Class C Mini Winnie that we ran up over 60K on in 3 years. Ford chassis V10 gas.
Traded that one in on a 2004 (bought new in 2005) Class A Itasca (Winnie), Meridian. Diesel Pusher w/ 300HP Cummins. Freightliner chassis.

DEALER was always there for us when we had a problem. The initial dealer stage is important when buying new. You want / need to get out there and use it to find any "Bugs" that need to be taken care of wshile under warranty. Buying local is the key here.


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## marksclu (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: New to Class A Diesel pusher, looking for buying advise

Hi John...I wnet through the same process about 1 1/2 yrs ago. Started out with an entry level Class A Damon Daybreak 33' V-10 Ford gas class A, after about a year we wanted to tour the west and Canada and wanted a rig that could handle the big mountain passes.  I researched all the major brands  but narrowed it down to Winnebago products due to their financial stability as a company and from good things things I heard from Winnebago Diesel owners on service and support.  We drove from Maryland to Camping World of Little Rock, Arkansas to trade in the Damon on a new, but one year old 2009 Itasca Horizon, that was in January 2010.  Since we bought the Diesel, we have traveled 13k miles from MD to the Canadian Rockies, Montana etc and back to MD with very little problems. I like the Freightlliner Maxum Chassis with the 60 degree turning angle on the steering, awesome for tight spots and the 40' handles better than the 33' Damon.  The Cummins 8.9 diesel pushed the rig  with ease up all the Canadian Rockies and Montana and Wyoming passes we traveled through. The 1200 lbs of torques really helps. Also since the dealer, Camping World of Little Rock, never has seen me since the purchase date, the local Winnebago dealer in Maryland, Beckley's has been great on all warrantee work and there were a few things that needed attention, but nothing major.  Also we had a few minor problems with the chassis and the Freightliner folks were unbelievable with their warranty service.  We looked at Fleetwood and liked their lay outs, but we were nervous about how they would be in service in 5-10 years.   I would stick with a solid manufacturer that will be around when you need parts in 5 years or more.


----------



## jajones (Mar 29, 2011)

Re: New to Class A Diesel pusher, looking for buying advise

I'm new to the forum and starting to look into a Diesel Pusher glad to have found this forum.


----------

